# Sub ink for epson wf 1100, what to use and where to get it



## Shawneshawn (Apr 25, 2011)

Aloha gang,
earlier this week we were talking about sub ink and I was harping on epson printers for sub ink.tygeron and another fellow read me the riot act about my opinion and that's o.k. I do like the brutal honesty that comes with this forum. Any ways I am in need of a wide format sub set up and since tygeron was so set on how good his set up worked and he is obviously more experienced than me , i am thinking I should heed is advice and go with the wf 1100 . So my question is where can I buy a reliable sub ink system for this printer And what is the name of the ink that you guys recomend.thanks in advance especially you tygeron.
........ Shawn


----------



## Shawneshawn (Apr 25, 2011)

O.k there is a lot of choices out ther but who's been the most successful I don't want to buy a cheap ink and regret it later. Who's using what?


----------



## PrivateLabelTees (Feb 22, 2011)

Epson wf 1100 is on sale at staples for 120.00 now. You can get the 1400 for about 180.00 after you turn in an old printer to be recycled and get the 80.00 rebate... Just Saying .


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

The 1400 is more expensive up front, more expensive to maintain and less versatile than the 1100 should you choose to use it for other things as well. Stick with the 1100.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

I hear a lot of people recommend this company .:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began


----------



## sm05 (Apr 16, 2010)

LB said:


> I hear a lot of people recommend this company .:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began


 
This is what have have. I use the high temp ink in my epson 1100.


----------



## PrivateLabelTees (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the 1400 and the 1100 everyone... It's good to know that the 1100 is better than the 1400 I was going crazy trying to decide on which one to buy. You made this one a no brainer for me. I appreciate it also knowing where the term CIS comes from makes me feel .... SMART. Thanks!


----------



## Shawneshawn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for you feed back,
i now have the printer and ink nailed down but I was just reading on this forum earlier that color profiles are an issue with cobra inks. Can this be easily overcome or is ther more to it ?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Shawneshawn said:


> Thanks everyone for you feed back,
> i now have the printer and ink nailed down but I was just reading on this forum earlier that color profiles are an issue with cobra inks. Can this be easily overcome or is ther more to it ?


Best thing to do is to send Cobra a test file you want printed. You can then see for yourself on the type of gaphics you tend to use versus what someone else is trying accomplish. Good luck -


----------



## Shawneshawn (Apr 25, 2011)

Aloha mark,
thanks for the advice. Sounds like a great idea, I heard that Richard at cobra inks is great with customer service. I will keep you guys posted on my progress and results
....Shawn


----------



## dicco22 (Apr 7, 2012)

i am new to all of this and i am confused......i have the wf1100 with a cobra ink system. i only use it to print heat transfers for t shirts. i thought that the wf 1100 only uses inkjet/water based inks. can this machine be converted to use sublimation/dye inks?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Many people use that printer for dye sub. No real "conversion" needs to be done -


----------



## dicco22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Riderz Ready said:


> Many people use that printer for dye sub. No real "conversion" needs to be done -


i have been reading that sublimation ink is so much better then inkjet for heat transfers. is there any info you can give me on changing my cobra inkjet/wf1100 system where it can use dye based inks? or any pointers at all. i do have a gx24 so i can cut almost any image. i use lxi master, corel 11 and cut studio. again....any info or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

dicco22 said:


> i have been reading that sublimation ink is so much better then inkjet for heat transfers. is there any info you can give me on changing my cobra inkjet/wf1100 system where it can use dye based inks? or any pointers at all. i do have a gx24 so i can cut almost any image. i use lxi master, corel 11 and cut studio. again....any info or help would be greatly appreciated.


your wording is a little confusing"inkjet" is a type of printer,"sublimation" is a process so you can load sublimation ink into an inkjet printer. Pigment ink can be used in an inkjet printer to make transfers and they can be used on 100% cotton. If you load sub ink in an inkjet printer then you can make sublimation transfer and they are better than pigment ink transfers but they will not work on 100% cotton, 100% poly works best and of course only light colored shirts for either type. Dye ink is not the same as Dye Sub ink. There is no conversion but the color profile in a stock printer is for pigment or dye ink, you must change the ICC profile for your colors to come out correct when changing to Sub ink. This is just a generalization but I hope it helps


----------

